# Gesucht: Gamer als Versuchsteilnehmer in München (Universität) am Montag, dem 3.07.



## Ferkelwemserr (29. Juni 2017)

*Gesucht: Gamer als Versuchsteilnehmer in München (Universität) am Montag, dem 3.07.*

Hallo,

meine Frau arbeitet an einer Studie für ihr Psychologiestudium, die von meiner Zockerei inspiriert wurde. 

Dazu sucht sie Computerspieler, die an einem kurzen Wahrnehmungstest (etwa 20min) teilnehmen und einen kurzen Fragebogen (etwa 10min) ausfüllen. Stattfinden werden die Versuche an der LMU München (Labor nahe UBahn Universität) am Montag, dem 3.07, wobei fast jede beliebige Zeit möglich ist.
Für jeden Teinehmer wird es eine Kopie der Studie und eine Aufwandsentsschädigung von 10€ geben.

Wer von euch Interesse hat schreibt mir bitte eine kurze PN mit Wunschzeit und Kontakt-Email oder Telefonnumer. Ich würde uch dann schnell zusagen.

Viele Grüße
Daniel


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (2. Juli 2017)

Aufwandsentschädigung  10 E ? Selten so gelacht.Die Fahrt nach München kostet allein viel mehr.


----------



## Lukecheater (2. Juli 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Aufwandsentschädigung  10 E ? Selten so gelacht.Die Fahrt nach München kostet allein viel mehr.



Selten so gelacht? Wahrscheinlich noch nie an einem Experiment an der Uni teilgenommen. Das ist natürlich nur interessant für Leute die innerhalb Münchens wohnen oder zufällig da sind. Dir wird da natürlich nicht der Flug aus Berlin erstattet.


----------



## Loosa (2. Juli 2017)

Hab kurz überlegt und war versucht. Aber da müsste ich mir freinehmen; anderes Ende von München und ne Stunde weg. 
Und mich psychoanalysieren finde ich etwas gruselig.


----------



## smutjesmooth3011 (2. Juli 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht? Wahrscheinlich noch nie an einem Experiment an der Uni teilgenommen. Das ist natürlich nur interessant für Leute die innerhalb Münchens wohnen oder zufällig da sind. Dir wird da natürlich nicht der Flug aus Berlin erstattet.



Doch hab ich schon aber an professionelleren die sowas auch online anbieten um eine größere Zielgruppe einfangen zu können. Das hier sieht mir sehr laienhaft aus. 
Da lohnt sich Plasma spenden für 60 € die Woche mehr als sowas hier.


----------



## TheSinner (4. Juli 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Doch hab ich schon aber an professionelleren die sowas auch online anbieten um eine größere Zielgruppe einfangen zu können. Das hier sieht mir sehr laienhaft aus.
> Da lohnt sich Plasma spenden für 60 € die Woche mehr als sowas hier.



Du.. äh.. das ist nicht im Geringsten unüblich. Ich hab selbst schon an ein paar Studien damals an der Uni teilgenommen, waren i.d.R. 10-20 € Aufwandsentschädigung. Sowas macht man in der Tat nur wenn man sowieso in der Nähe lebt. Für 10 € erwartet sicher niemand, dass du ne Stunde Fahrt auf dich nimmst. Hätt ich zumindest nie getan.


Das ist weniger "Zuverdienst" als eben genau das was es sagt: Aufwandsentschädigung. 10€ hab ich auch im Nebenjob an der Uni etwa verdient, das passte schon. Bei 20€ bin ich danach ann abends meist Essen gegangen


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2017)

smutjesmooth3011 schrieb:


> Doch hab ich schon aber an professionelleren die sowas auch online anbieten um eine größere Zielgruppe einfangen zu können. Das hier sieht mir sehr laienhaft aus.
> Da lohnt sich Plasma spenden für 60 € die Woche mehr als sowas hier.



Das soll sich auch nicht "lohnen", sondern das ist offenbar ein Projekt von Studenten, und die haben nun mal kaum Geld. Selbst die Lehrstühle haben nur begrenztes Budget - das ist was ganz anderes als Marketing-Firmen, die von einem Aufraggeber sechsstellige Beträge als Budget bekommen, damit die "Konsumenten" unter die Lupe nehmen und zu einer Studie einladen... 

zu so einem Projekt geht man hin aus eigenem Interesse oder um an "der Forschung" einfach nur mitzuhelfen.


----------



## Loosa (4. Juli 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> zu so einem Projekt geht man hin aus eigenem Interesse oder um an "der Forschung" einfach nur mitzuhelfen.



Und wenn sie eine psychische Störung entdecken, dann wird sie vielleicht nach dir bennant. Der Herbsche Komplex zum Beispiel.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Juli 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und wenn sie eine psychische Störung entdecken, dann wird sie vielleicht nach dir bennant. Der Herbsche Komplex zum Beispiel.


  Eher die Herbsche Flachwitz-Exposition


----------



## xdave78 (10. Juli 2017)

Loosa schrieb:


> Und mich psychoanalysieren finde ich etwas gruselig.



...vor Allem von einem "Ferkelwemser". Die Bayern....


----------

